# Happy Birthday Lion!



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lion is 1 today. I can't believe he is an adult already! 
He got a new Halloween toy, a stuffing-free fox, and a Tiger Dreamz snuggle sack ( I gave it to him a month ago, so you guys already saw photos  ) I also found him a special cookie at a dog boutique, but he didn't really like it. Oh well. 


























Happy Birthday baby Lion!


----------



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

Lion is sooooo cute! Happy Birthday to him!!


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday Lion!! You are a very handsome boy!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Lion!!! such a handsome boy!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Happy FIRST birthday sweet boy! Hope is excited for your day because she will be one 1 week from today. 
Such a beautiful boy you are!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday to you LION!!! Goodness he is just gorgeous 
:cheer: ccasion9: ccasion6: ccasion4:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Lion!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday you little cutie! I hope your birthday is as special as you are!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy 1st birthday Lion!!


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

_happy birthday Lion xxxxxxx_


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

What a handsome little guy. His coloring is so beautiful. Happy birthday Lion!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Happy birthday Lion! I hope you have a great day!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy barkday lion!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy 1 year Birthday sweet lion..


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Happy birthday lion! You are handsome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday Lion!!!!ccasion4:ccasion6:ccasion7:


----------

